# Army Captain Under Investigation For Actions Unbecoming



## Centermass (Jul 24, 2018)

Good grief........

An Army captain under investigation for saying our military members are racist murderers

A US Army Reserve PSYOP officer is under investigation for unprofessional protests against the Defense Department, posting disparaging Twitter remarks and speaking out against what she refers to as the “US War Machine.”

No stranger to publicly expressing her love for socialism and hatred for the military-industrial complex, Captain Brittany DeBarros has made several public statements, including speaking publicly during the “Poor People’s Campaign” tally in Washington, DC earlier this year.

“My name is Brittany Ramos DeBarros,” she began, as seen in a recording of the speech that was posted to Facebook. “I’m a woman. I’m white, I’m Latina, I’m black, I’m queer, and I’m a combat veteran. As a person existing at the intersection of these identities, I carry a grave conviction in my core that there can be no true economic, racial, gender liberation without addressing the militarism that is strangling the morality and empathy out of our society.”


Sounds like her and Commie Peckerhead would make a perfect match for each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Link


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 24, 2018)

Oh boy.

https://www.facebook.com/brittany.ramos.940


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 24, 2018)

Tits out for peace IMO.


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2018)

"On any given day, the US is actively bombing 7 countries that harbor terrorists who threaten the security of the free world."


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 25, 2018)

Damn, she's dressed like a barracks rat in those pics. She's probably pissed off that Joe wants nothing to do with her slot and is lashing out.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 25, 2018)

I mean.... I’d smash...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I mean.... I’d smash...


RLTW?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I mean.... I’d smash...


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 25, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> RLTW?





Diamondback 2/2 said:


>


1st Batt policy is pretty clear- “if she ain’t 280 she ain’t a lady.”


----------



## Gunz (Jul 25, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Good grief........
> 
> An Army captain under investigation for saying our military members are racist murderers
> 
> ...




"Hate" for her, of course. Fucking cunt wanker.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 25, 2018)

Centermass said:


> “My name is Brittany Ramos DeBarros,” she began, as seen in a recording of the speech that was posted to Facebook. “I’m a woman. I’m white, I’m Latina, I’m black, I’m queer, and I’m a combat veteran. As a person existing at the intersection of these identities, I carry a grave conviction in my core that there can be no true economic, racial, gender liberation without addressing the militarism that is strangling the morality and empathy out of our society.”



WTF does that even mean?

I hope there’s a GCM in her future.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 25, 2018)

Bitch...


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2018)

@DasBoot you need a new avatar, Ranger. Even we have standards.

ETA: better, much better.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Y'all seen the episode where dick checks g is BRAC, while drinking a totty? .18 I'm good!!!!😁


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 26, 2018)

AWP said:


> @DasBoot you need a new avatar, Ranger. Even we have standards.
> 
> ETA: better, much better.


Shhhhiiittt I changed that days ago. Now I’m fiddin to change that muhfucka back.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 28, 2018)

Why do these people sign up?

Same as that commie gimp who went through West Point... Its fucking pointless. Why bother wasting all your own time spent inside an institution you supposedly hate? 

Clowns.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 28, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Why do these people sign up?
> 
> Same as that commie gimp who went through West Point... Its fucking pointless. Why bother wasting all your own time spent inside an institution you supposedly hate?
> 
> Clowns.




I guess....they're just twits who make impulsive decisions, regret them when they find out they have to actually "serve" their country and obey orders; and then figure they can get an easy out and be Counter Culture heroes at the same time by denouncing the regime.

Either that or they're abducted by aliens, brainwashed, and returned to sew discord.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 28, 2018)

Another student of John Kerry's School of Socialist Propaganda...throw your, I mean, someone else's medals over the fence, traitor bitch.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 28, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Why do these people sign up?
> 
> Same as that commie gimp who went through West Point... Its fucking pointless. Why bother wasting all your own time spent inside an institution you supposedly hate?
> 
> Clowns.



Some of them don't come that way.  They're very malleable at that age, and if someone gets their hooks into them, which is what happened to Rappone, then it will kindle the underlying resentment and make it burn out of control.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 30, 2018)

She left out, "I'm a loser".....


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 30, 2018)




----------

